# fly fishing for carp



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Anyone seen the new carp flies in the cabelas fly fishing catalog. I have only done a little flyfishing for mostly bluegills and some bass, but I think it would be awesome to catch some carp on one. I alright got a stream picked out. Anyone think you could hook into some carp using flies? Any patterns you think would work, or do you think it would be worth it to buy the kit?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Stop by Madriver Outfitters shop here in Columbus and see what they recommend.

You can also visit them here for fly fishing for carp info. and gear.

http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/lpcarp.htm

Good luck,
Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Also i dug up some more links for you that might help you out:

http://www.msu.edu/~connert/carp.htm

http://www.oregoncarp.com/

http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?showforum=26

Enjoy,

Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Our own Salmonid is a big time flyfisherman (yes Flathunter & I are slowly turning him into a catter) but he often fishes for carp on the fly. I saw a buddy of his a while back catch some 2-5 #'s winter carp on the fly. They were not snagged, caught legit in the mouth. Looked like it was a blast bringing them in.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes carp can be caught on a fly. As a matter fact when i fish the creek here in town , if I see a carp I always cast to them. Sometimes they take a fly and sometimes they swim right on by. I've caught them on wooley buggers and nymphs. If you see one rooting in the mud that one is feeding. Cast alittle bit ahead of it. Most times I find they will not chase a fly, so move it SLOW!!! Also alot of the time smallmouth will be in there close to try and steel anything the carp stir up. I hope this helps.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, we get carp about every month of the year on the fly and several of my buddies really specialize at it but Im good enough to be dangerous  
Our best flies for this time of year are small Pheasant Tails, Olive Caddis Pupaes and small hares ears, once we get into the prespawn and through the spawn, we do really well on Copper Johns, Hellgramites and then later in the summer we do well on olive crayfish patterns which work well through the fall.

Right now carp are loaded in wintering spots and really concentrated. If you do your homework and can find a pod of em, they will eat if youcan get the fly down to them, Its a lot like flyfishing for suckers if you ever done that. 
In clear water creeks,and even when they are along river banks in shallow water, youll not find a spookier fish in freshwater!! Uswe as light as line as possible and make sure your flies are fairly small so they are easily sucked up.
If your ever in the Dayton area, give me a shout and I ll take you out where I could almost.....gaurantee you a fly caught carp!  

Salmonid


----------



## muggs (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm just getting into fly fishing, and when I was buying my reel, the guys in the fly shop were talking about it. From what they were saying, if their in the mood to hit, they'll take just about any trout/smallmouth fly.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have caught quite a few in the Rocky when fishing for steelhead. Have caught them on egg patterns, nymphs(primarily Hares Ear) and an emerald shiner pattern that I tie. Always a surprise when I hook one and a decent fight that is strong but not spectactular. I have also caught them on dry flys during the Summer months. Largest I have landed on a flyrod is 12#.


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

Carp in the river put up an okay fight (hunker down and dog it out, but no jumping or thrashing), but I think they get a little hemmed in and can't make the long burning runs they are reknown for on the "flats". Check out this video:

http://www.flymartonline.com/article333.html

However, my experience is if you can find them on the river and they're rooting, your odds of hooking up are high.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thats a cool video, I'v seen it before. Thanks for the lunchtime fix.

The Flymart guys are the top of the list for prostituting there own horn, err, I mean promoting there sales...wait, did I say that?, I meant promoting the sport. Yeah, thats what i meant to say. They have quite an opposition in a lot of the regional Fly fishing Industry for the way they over promote certain things. I guess you have to do that to keep the business coming in the front door.  

Salmonid


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

Ha! Yeah, it is kind of funny "guiding" for a fish that probably lives in a body of water not 100 feet from you at this very moment.

That being said, I'm hitting the "flats" of Lake Michigan in Door County, WI this summer. I might change my tune depending on how the fishing goes.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Check out this link, someone recently gave it to me when I asked the same question about carp.

http://www.in-fisherman.com/magazine/exclusives/if0406_CarpFlats/


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Mad River Outfitters Mad River Media has a video all about fly fishing for carp. They were also on Walker's Cay I believe fishing for carp. Check em out, great group of guys there.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

great video! I know this place on Scioto here in Columbus, last year I was watching lots of carp there feeding from the surface. I will canoe there this year. Too bad I do not have FF gear, but I will maybe use little float or something to keep the bait close to the surface


----------

